# suspension upgrades for Allroad



## Ed's TDI (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey there. Once again, I'm posting here in hopes that someone will have some info. My brother has realized lately (after driving in my slightly modded TDI) that he isn't happy with the ride of his Allroad and that it's got too much body roll at highway (or faster) speeds. Anyone know if there are any upgrades for the Allroad's suspension available? How about bigger sway bars? Any suggestions would be appreciated as I really don't know much about the air suspension in these cars.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: suspension upgrades for Allroad (Ed's TDI)*

Yep,,,,,,, 110% improvement by installing a set of Hotchkis H-sports. The first mod anyone should do.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: suspension upgrades for Allroad (eurocarzrule44)*

yeah, you really cant go wrong with H-Sports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

on audizine I saw a post for a coilover kit in the allroad


----------



## Ed's TDI (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

Thanks for the info, guys! I checked out the Hotchkis setup - looks pretty decent! Nicely designed for the application, as far as not having to mdoify anything to make it fit. I passed the info on to my bro so it's his call. I'm pretty sure he'll get the setup after the Holidays. Like I said, he's not too impressed with is handling after driving my TDI (Eibach springs, Bilstein struts/shocks, Autotech fr and rr sways) so it's a pretty good bet he'll upgrade.


----------



## Ed's TDI (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Ed's TDI)*

So I convinced my brother to fork out the cash to get the Hotchkis setup and it was ordered on the 27th .. but they're a coupe of weeks behind in shipping out orders due to the Holiday backlog! Oh well, they should be here by the time we get back from Mexico! 
Thanks again for the advice, guys! Hapy New Years!


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: suspension upgrades for Allroad (eurocarzrule44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »__Yep,,,,,,, 110% improvement by installing a set of Hotchkis H-sports. The first mod anyone should do._

Could you offer a little more info on H-Sports or direct me to where I can get more info/pictures on what it does for the vehicle?
I just turned in my leased 2003 A4 Quattro 1.8T yesterday, and purchased a 2003 All Road 2.7T Quattro!
It's freaking fully loaded, but the weight and height definitely make it a different riding vehicle than what I was used to with the A4.
Even at the lowest ride height it allows, if feels and looks like it's up kinda high...
Do the H-Sports you refer to do anything about that, or is it geared toward the feel of the cornering of the vehicle? *OsRf*


----------

